# Taking out references to "the Son of God" in bible translations among Muslims



## Pergamum (Nov 15, 2011)

In Pursuit of a Faithful Witness - Reformation21


Above is linked yet another article about this disturbing trend in missiology and bible translation among Muslims of downplaying the Sonship of Jesus Christ.

Unfortunately, many finely trained linguists with SIL and other evangelical mission orgs are also poor theologians (I could name names.....and wonder if their supporting churches know what they are doing in the name of missions)....




Here is also an article from a missionary I greatly respect Roger Dixon, "_Identity Theft: Retheologizing the Son of God"_ where he takes the missions community to task over this issue (he has received much criticism for this, but I believe he is on the right side).


NSM KnowledgeBase - #19985 - Identity Theft: Retheologizing the Son of God

He says, in part (an extract):





> John Piper has correctly identified that the central issue in radical contextualization for Muslim groups is the theology of the person and work of Jesus (2006, 16-17). The Bible is written to reveal the identity of Jesus and the Church is founded on this truth alone.
> 
> Jesus' IDENTITY
> Concern with personal identity has been around for a long time. We know from extensive biblical references to genealogies that identity was important for people in Palestine. It seems conclusive that people wanted to have their families correctly identified. Matthew 1 shows that Jesus’ identity was very important to the biblical writers. ......
> ...






If your churches support missionaries to the Muslim world, examine what they are actually doing on the field. There are a lot of bad trends and I have seen many with my own eyes.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 15, 2011)

If what you say is true, then this is compromising the gospel in a serious and dangerous manner.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 15, 2011)

In October, the PCA study committee on insider movements and translations was formed: byFaith Magazine - PCA News - Study Committee on Insider Movements Appointed

I know or have spoken with a few of the men on the committee, and I will be very interested to see the report that comes out of the committee.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, there seems (finally) to be happening a backlash...though the hyper-contextualizers still get a disproportionate amount of "air-time" in evangelical missionary mags and their proponents are often highly placed. All the more reason why solidly reformed churches ought to be training up and sending out their people to the mission field in greater numbers and trying to get teaching positions in missiology at even the evangelical missionary schools.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 18, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> If your churches support missionaries to the Muslim world, examine what they are actually doing on the field.



Prepare to be examined ¬¬


----------



## Moireach (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. Evangelical Christianity is shrinking.


----------



## bpkantor (Nov 18, 2011)

Downplaying (either changing or refusing to talk about Jesus' Sonship) is more common than I think many would like to admit amongst Muslims. I think that the key is not to try and beat around the bush or change the theology, but to explain clearly the theology of the trinity and how it relates to the gospel and our forgiveness. As I understand it, most Muslims find a problem with Jesus' Sonship simply because the Qu'ran says so, and they think of it in far too human terms.


----------



## Moireach (Nov 18, 2011)

bpkantor said:


> Downplaying (either changing or refusing to talk about Jesus' Sonship) is more common than I think many would like to admit amongst Muslims. I think that the key is not to try and beat around the bush or change the theology, but to explain clearly the theology of the trinity and how it relates to the gospel and our forgiveness. As I understand it, most Muslims find a problem with Jesus' Sonship simply because the Qu'ran says so, and they think of it in far too human terms.


Absolutely. Isn't this the problem we're having across the board? Rather than explain God's righteous judgment, they cease to teach it and paint this picture of a lovey dovey God who loves all as much as each other etc etc and it confuses the world so much that they conclude the whole thing is nonsense.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Nov 18, 2011)

Christ spoke of Angels among people who did not believe in Angels (Sadduces), and Angels were real and of Truth. 

So why should we remove references to Christ as the Son of God to reach people who do not believe in Christ being the Son of God?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2011)

JoannaV said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > If your churches support missionaries to the Muslim world, examine what they are actually doing on the field.
> ...



I'm focused on tribals....so I get a free pass, right?


----------

